# The Slam!



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

We decided to do the slam. bottom fishing , deep dropping and trolling. all was good. wahoo bit red/white combos. I saw some birds hitting on some tuna and dismissed it as little tunny but after seeing msyellow fins post I really wished I at least tryed.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

nice trip. ever need an extra, send me a PM


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice hoo billy. thats a lot of fishing packed in a day. thanks for the report.


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

nice hoo


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

nice fish, congrats


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

very nice hooter!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice hoo that tile looks like it could of came out of the inside of the hoo.


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Nice hooter, looks like good trip


----------

